
Browser extension and CLI tool to save a complete webpage as single HTML file - Santosh83
https://github.com/gildas-lormeau/SingleFile
======
Firerouge
Has anyone combined this with a crawler to download an entire website?

It seems to be outside the scope of this project, but being able to export an
entire website into a single file sounds useful

